# Nintendo NX Reveal Coming TODAY October 20th



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry about the quality. I'm on mobile
Edit:
@Chary is a saint


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome! Can't wait to finally find out some details straight from Nintendo.


----------



## gameboy (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> https://twitter.com/nintendoamerica/status/788900063833493504
> 
> Catch it 7am pt 10am est



damn i saw it too


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

SO HYPED. Funny that it comes right after usb loading for WiiU games.


----------



## JustAKirby (Oct 20, 2016)

YUSSS LET'S GOOOOOO


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomorrow has finally come men


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2016)

Well it's about time they reveal it


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 20, 2016)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 20, 2016)

Red dead and NX trailers are tomorrow!!! HYPE!!!


----------



## DrkBeam (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

Awww yes! I'll be at school but I can watch it during my P.E or ELA period.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought this was some sick joke. 

HOLY SHIT


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Oct 20, 2016)

FUCKING HYPEHYPEHYPE

*dies*


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

About time.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

What if the red dead trailer comes out after the NX's and is announced for it?


----------



## JustAKirby (Oct 20, 2016)

Tfw you have a field trip on the same day as the NX announcement trailer


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally, about time. lets see if those speculations about portability and graphics processors are true.


----------



## SagaP (Oct 20, 2016)

OH MY GOOD IT'S REALLY HAPENING!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

SagaP said:


> OH MY GOOD IT'S REALLY HAPENING!!


Congrats on your first message.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes yes yes! So ready for this. Been a long waiting game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

I'M SHAKING IN MY SEAT
*I'M SO FUCKING EXCITED*


----------



## endoverend (Oct 20, 2016)

The worst part is I know I'm setting myself up to be disappointed


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2016)

we should make a bingo of what we expect or want from the NX commercial, i hope they announce the price range 300-400$ and is cartridge based and portable.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 20, 2016)

Shouldn't the date be 20th, not 19th?


----------



## hudhair (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd say this has been a good week.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> we should make a bingo of what we expect or want from the NX commercial, i hope they announce the price range 300-400$ and is cartridge based and portable.


i really really really hope it's not portable
*really really really*
_*reeeaaally*_


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i really really really hope it's not portable
> *really really really*
> _*reeeaaally*_



Portables actually sell quite well, and are powerful; the nVidia Shield has one helluva GPU and CPU, so...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 20, 2016)

This has been a fantastic week, can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 20, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK ITS REALLY HAPPENING OMG

WTF WTF WTF

KIMISHIMA YOU SLY FUCK WTF ARE YOU PLANNING???


----------



## heartgold (Oct 20, 2016)

3 minutes preview hmm... i expect a offical name, the concept of what it does and one game to be shown off.

Then after the preview, i expect few devs to announce some of their NX games.


----------



## ForeverEternal (Oct 20, 2016)

In b4 preview of the announcement of the announcement


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

heartgold said:


> 3 minutes preview hmm... i expect a offical name, the concept of what it does and one game to be shown off.
> 
> Then after the preview, i expect few devs to announce some of their NX games.


RDR2 NX reveal?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> RDR2 NX reveal?


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 20, 2016)

heartgold said:


> 3 minutes preview hmm... i expect a offical name, the concept of what it does and one game to be shown off.
> 
> Then after the preview, i expect few devs to announce some of their NX games.


pretty much this. and the game is probably zelda. specs later this month


----------



## Webbmaster1900 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm definitely excited to finally get to know what the NX really is. Been waiting too long for this. Hyped!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

ut2k4master said:


> pretty much this. and the game is probably zelda. specs later this month


And maybe a data for a legit show 'n tell


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok so where is the Nintendo Direct? I mean, you have the most anticipated Nintendo console ever and don't use the Nintendo Direct platform to introduce it?


----------



## endoverend (Oct 20, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ok so where is the Nintendo Direct? I mean, you have the most anticipated Nintendo console ever and don't use the Nintendo Direct platform to introduce it?


Chances are they'll just announce the name/basic concept in this trailer and then announce a more full-featured direct for later.


----------



## Erikku (Oct 20, 2016)

Watch it just be a troll lol

U have one last chance to redeem yourselves Ninty...


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 20, 2016)

My carapace is prepared.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## LightyKD (Oct 20, 2016)

It's going down for real!


----------



## Harsky (Oct 20, 2016)

At first, three minutes seems like a terribly short time to talk about a brand new console but then I remembered the Wii's unveiling. It was under 3 minutes and it still got me super hyped.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm ready to be disappointed.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 20, 2016)

Sooo Nintendo's calling NX a home console...


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

@Tomato Hentai https://twitter.com/zhugeex/status/788912771136122881


----------



## Pecrow (Oct 20, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> SO HYPED. Funny that it comes right after usb loading for WiiU games.


Wait.. its ready now? Thread?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Wait.. its ready now? Thread?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-usb-loading-research-thread.445514/page-10#post-6756834

Let me know how my instructions are!


----------



## Pecrow (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-usb-loading-research-thread.445514/page-10#post-6756834
> 
> Let me know how my instructions are!


Amm is there a keyword to find the brazilian wii u games??


----------



## Lightyose (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh boy


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Amm is there a keyword to find the brazilian wii u games??


Please talk about this in the thread I linked.


----------



## vinipeix (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't believe it's happening on my birthday


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh my it's about time.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 20, 2016)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG im dead


----------



## GolfDude (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo of Japan Posted that this will be a 3 MINUTE PREVIEW VIDEO

3 MINUTES


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

GolfDude said:


> Nintendo of Japan Posted that this will be a 3 MINUTE PREVIEW VIDEO
> 
> 3 MINUTES


That Revolution trailer was 2:11, and was enough to hype, now see what 3 minutes will do!!


----------



## hyprskllz (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally, the moment of truth is upon us!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That Revolution trailer was 2:11, and was enough to hype, now see what 3 minutes will do!!


What did they show in that trailer? I wasn't heavily invested in gaming back then. I got it day one and all but never anticipated in hype haha


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What did they show in that trailer? I wasn't heavily invested in gaming back then. I got it day one and all but never anticipated in hype haha


People playing Wii games with the Wii's motion controls.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What did they show in that trailer? I wasn't heavily invested in gaming back then. I got it day one and all but never anticipated in hype haha





Tomato Hentai said:


> People playing Wii games with the Wii's motion controls.



Hi guys

Do you think they will release a new logo tomorrow?


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

oh god, it better not be a tablet... and if it is a tablet, make it have similar or better specs of a nvidea shield...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do you think they will release a new logo tomorrow?


Probably, but I dunno for sure.


DarkRiolu264 said:


> oh god, it better not be a tablet... and if it is a tablet, make it have similar or better specs of a nvidea shield...


They said it was gonna be a home console, so I highly doubt it'll be a tablet.


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> This has been a fantastic week, can't wait for tomorrow!


Rofl... I literally almost shat myself laughing at your profile picture


----------



## gman666 (Oct 20, 2016)

I know I'll never buy a Nintendo console on launch again. Bring it on Nintendo you can't fool me with that early adopter BS.


----------



## MrDavidPerson (Oct 20, 2016)

Gets cautiously excited.


----------



## DKB (Oct 20, 2016)

Well. I better prepare for awesomeness, or Ultimate. Fucking. Disappointment.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 20, 2016)

Willing to bet it's the Tegra X2 chipset with 3 or 4GB of RAM, and possibly some kind of SD-based external storage per-the-usual. (Our hacking entrypoint on every system thus far)


----------



## Subzero100 (Oct 20, 2016)

They have to pick the one day im working to do this? why couldn't they wait till the weekend?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2016)

Putting my money on "absolute joke", that way I can be surprised if it exceeds expectations and avoid disappointment if it does not.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

Subzero100 said:


> They have to pick the one day im working to do this? why couldn't they wait till the weekend?


Thursday is great for them. A few business days to manage the result when its announced, and a few days to help carry hype through the weekend.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 20, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Sooo Nintendo's calling NX a home console...



They have been for a while....


----------



## MarzDaindigo (Oct 20, 2016)

Just be better than the wii u please...btw i love my wii u

Maybe a portable aspect but not so reliant on it


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

CkyMomo said:


> Just be better than the wii u please...btw i love my wii u


obviously this will be better.

Better than PS4/XBOX One? Very unlikely. Hopefully on par.


----------



## Sorrow365 (Oct 20, 2016)

Another nintendo console  to my room


----------



## MarzDaindigo (Oct 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> obviously this will be better.
> 
> Better than PS4/XBOX One? Very unlikely. Hopefully on par.



I might go to sleep early just cuz lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

i somehow hope for the game console to still be NintendoNX, but i dont have false hope, i know it won't be that


----------



## deSSy2724 (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder if the online service would remain free.........  and I hope that the "Wii U scenario" wont happen again. Its not that the Wii U is bad as a console, it just came too late.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 20, 2016)

I bet it will be called "The Nintendo."


----------



## Oscardav20 (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh yeah! *...fap fap fap


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

deSSy2724 said:


> I wonder if the online service would remain free.........  and I hope that the "Wii U scenario" wont happen again. Its not that the Wii U is bad as a console, it just came too late.


too late? it came before other consoles of its generation


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> too late? it came before other consoles of its generation


The tablet idea would've been good if only the Wii U were released earlier on.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> too late? it came before other consoles of its generation


If it came in 2006/08 or so, it would beat MS/Sonys ass....   in many things.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 20, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to finally find out some details straight from Nintendo.


Wonder if it's possibru for Ninty to not show the actual unit ?  I'll rage. 
It was dead easy to know the WiiU was a clusterf--- the minute I saw it.

Wonder what the morrow brings ?


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Now we're going to see dat Dreamcast.


----------



## kingsora831 (Oct 20, 2016)

No wonder it took this long...
Mario's been too busy acting as a peeping tom to star in a new console game.


----------



## phalk (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Xeno


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

deSSy2724 said:


> If it came in 2006/08 or so, it would beat MS/Sonys ass....   in many things.


wii u :2012
ps4/xbo :2013


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Is sad to see that this Nintendo's generation is almost over. No more 3DS games until 2018.

It was good until it lasted. Farewell unused lens-less 3D.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

btw, where can i watch this live?
if its a nintendo direct ofc...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> wii u :2012
> ps4/xbo :2013





Tomato Hentai said:


> The tablet idea would've been good if only the Wii U were released earlier on.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 66613​
> 
> It's time. Nintendo's next console reveal is finally here. The Nintendo NX will get a trailer tomorrow at 7AM PT/10AM ET.
> 
> Source


Were are they revealing it at? I assume twitch due to Twitches reply but I have no idea what channel..


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Shouldn't the date be 20th, not 19th?


Had to make some edits for this to be on front page. Looked at my clock for the date instead. Whoops. Fixed.


Sasori said:


> Were are they revealing it at? I assume twitch due to Twitches reply but I have no idea what channel..





Noctosphere said:


> btw, where can i watch this live?
> if its a nintendo direct ofc...


No link yet, but the official Nintendo site says to head there to see the reveal, so I assume they'll have it embedded there, and a Youtube/Twitch/Etc link on the Twitter account.


----------



## dogmarch (Oct 20, 2016)

this hyppeeeeee, been trying to save up for it.


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm. What exactly can they even reveal in 3 minutes? Especially considering they're probably doing an intro where the CEO greets the audience and all that jazz. That's not a lot of time to show off a new console...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm just happy that this confirmation from Nintendo will have the current Wii U stock put on clearance markdowns. Perfect for me to snatch one up at a great price just in time for USB loading.


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> Hmm. What exactly can they even reveal in 3 minutes? Especially considering they're probably doing an intro where the CEO greets the audience and all that jazz. That's not a lot of time to show off a new console...



More like what they did with 3DS.

30 seconds trailer
bunch of upcoming trashgames that half of them going to be cancelled.
If is in public, then they may had some consoles ready to test for public.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 20, 2016)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY*
_Hyperventilates_


----------



## zoogie (Oct 20, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I bet it will be called "The Nintendo."


Clueless parents everywhere would relate to that.


----------



## jimmyleen (Oct 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> Hmm. What exactly can they even reveal in 3 minutes? Especially considering they're probably doing an intro where the CEO greets the audience and all that jazz. That's not a lot of time to show off a new console...



With that time frame they will probably mention the NX or show pictures of it but that might be all. After all the NX reveal should be at least 5 to 7 mens long instead of 3.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> Hmm. What exactly can they even reveal in 3 minutes? Especially considering they're probably doing an intro where the CEO greets the audience and all that jazz. That's not a lot of time to show off a new console...


Open with b-roll shots of console in dark with light reflecting off of it, reveal full official name via text, sizzle reel of exclusive/3rd party titles running on console, then with last minute show off "gimmick" (which is assumed to be portable functionality)


----------



## Jyssa (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice news


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2016)

PREPARE YOUR SHIT
IT'S TIME, BOIS


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 20, 2016)

Chary said:


> Hmm. What exactly can they even reveal in 3 minutes? Especially considering they're probably doing an intro where the CEO greets the audience and all that jazz. That's not a lot of time to show off a new console...



They're doing a live stream, apparently. So, expect more than 3 minutes. Kappa


----------



## Shining Greninja (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm not really hyped tbh, it's not gonna be that powerful knowing how ninty LOVES to make under powered consoles


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 20, 2016)

It's about fucking time.

I'll watch it from work, but the chances I'll buy one at or even near launch is small, no matter how good it turns out to be (I've got close to zero game time at the moment  ).


----------



## driverdis (Oct 20, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Open with b-roll shots of console in dark with light reflecting off of it, reveal full official name via text, sizzle reel of exclusive/3rd party titles running on console, then with last minute show off "gimmick" (which is assumed to be portable functionality)



this is how it should be done, but I do not see Nintendo actually doing that.


----------



## ric. (Oct 20, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
BOI NINTENDO BOUTTA DO IT


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

Shining Greninja said:


> I'm not really hyped tbh, it's not gonna be that powerful knowing how ninty LOVES to make under powered consoles


Underpowered != Shitty

Look how the Wii and the 3ds sold.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 20, 2016)

ric. said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> BOI NINTENDO BOUTTA DO IT



hopefully this does not happen




If it does happen, there will be rioting in the streets (more than usual)


----------



## Shining Greninja (Oct 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Underpowered != Shitty
> 
> Look how the Wii and the 3ds sold.


I didn't bring sales into this, plus I only get nintendo shit for Pokemon


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

Shining Greninja said:


> I didn't bring sales into this, plus I only get nintendo shit for Pokemon


My point was actually about the fact the power doesn't always bring good games. 

For example, the 3ds is a underpowered portable console, and it does have many good games, despite the inferior graphics.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Underpowered != Shitty
> 
> Look how the Wii and the 3ds sold.



Sales numbers and console functionality are nice, but when you play Wii games in HD via Dolphin or 3DS games via Citra in HD you get to see how much better they could have looked had the console not been underpowered.

I love my 3DS and Wii but it would have only served to further the gaming experiences had on it via HD rendering.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

that's 1am here i'll be awake. where though on youtube?


----------



## abilaunken (Oct 20, 2016)

OMG like the saturn, maybe they release tomorrow or not, maybe they show more than zelda, maybe metroid, maybe castlevania, maybe..... omg cant wait kkk hype train hype train......!!!!


----------



## ric. (Oct 20, 2016)

abilaunken said:


> OMG like the saturn, maybe they release tomorrow or not,


No. Just no.
They confirmed it's coming in March 2017.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

IGN is going to crash tonight after they announce this


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm not even sure if I'm going to be able sleep, or if I do, I'm not sure my dad will be able to wake me up by 8:00AM.


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 20, 2016)

Will it be a console/handheld hybrid or two separate consoles. They did say it's a "home console" but that doesn't mean it won't be a hybrid, according to all the rumors, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

03bgood said:


> Will it be a console/handheld hybrid or two separate consoles. They did say it's a "home console" but that doesn't mean it won't be a hybrid, according to all the rumors, right?


If it is a hybrid, I'm going to fucking kill someone.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If it is a hybrid, I'm going to fucking kill someone.


If it is kill me! I couldn't live through that anyways...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

if it is a hybrid than this is you nintendo on the left me on the right


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> IGN is going to crash tonight after they announce this



With how bad their servers are, how can you tell?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2016)

If it is a "hybrid", it is probably just a console and a handheld, except the handheld is packaged in as a controller.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> If it is a "hybrid", it is probably just a console and a handheld, except the handheld is packaged in as a controller.


*except the handheld has an HDMI output.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

this is what will happen

it'll be mostly Reggie blowharding about how it's going to change gaming YET AGAIN than a curtain will open and reveal it for 3 secs than fade to black


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm only happy because this might be the end of all the shitty NX RUMOR videos.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't wait to buy another console at launch that I'll use 2 times a year!


----------



## Viri (Oct 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Mario is watching you fap











Remember that!


----------



## RaMon90 (Oct 20, 2016)

Its already 20th, Im not really good with timezones  How many hours left?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> Its already 20th, Im not really good with timezones  How many hours left?


7 hours and 10 minutes


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 20, 2016)

Eh, I'm going to bed.

I don't know if it's been called, but I'm guessing that the $300 rumored price is for a two-three part bundle that includes the portable pad and a compute unit (plus a dock maybe) And the portable will later be sold standalone for $200 or less.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, out of nowhere. Interested to see what they have planned. Let's just hope they've learned a few lessons...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2016)

I love how people are saying that if it's a hybrid they'll kill themselves. It's as if eGPU's and fast connectors didn't exist. There's no issue in running from a small APU at low resolution in portable mode and using an external beast of a GPU when connected to the base, it's a matter of implementation at that point, and it doesn't take much to build a system like that. Of course I fully expect Nintendo to cock it up, but that's besides the point.


----------



## mame_au (Oct 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see this, be interesting what its going to look like, lets hope they learnt from the wii u failure


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

This is exciting  When I first read this I thought it was 7PM in the USA which would be the middle of the night here. I'm really glad they're doing it at 7AM in America as it means it will be 3PM here  Shame for Japan though as it will be 11PM there


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2016)

Acutally, if it was an hybrid, that meaning a really great handheld that could pull of some Wii U+ graphic quality, I am totally in!
That would be a handheld dream (if the games also come).

PS: Also my 3DS is really showing its age and begging for a change already.


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 20, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Spoiler


----------



## ric. (Oct 20, 2016)

iCEQB said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This was leaked on 4chan/8ch first, it's not new and it's most likely fake.


----------



## Aerocool (Oct 20, 2016)

My body is ready


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 20, 2016)

ric. said:


> This was leaked on 4chan/8ch first, it's not new and it's most likely fake.



*( ͡° ʖ̯ ͡°)*


----------



## Boured (Oct 20, 2016)

Better be promising, I really want Nintendo to be good with consoles again.


I want to be playing with power again.


----------



## Mikemk (Oct 20, 2016)

So, where exactly do I go to watch?


----------



## Temarile (Oct 20, 2016)

Let's do this! It's happening!


----------



## zoogie (Oct 20, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> So, where exactly do I go to watch?


nintendo.com
lol


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 20, 2016)

So i hopevwe geht a rumor check  later today. Fakts vs leaks


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 20, 2016)

hype hype


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Oct 20, 2016)

tomorrow


----------



## chango (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope they announce that it can do warez out the box including homebrew and backwards compatibility warezability for WiiU Wii and official Nintendo emulators for 3DS/DS/GB/GBC/GBA


----------



## Xzi (Oct 20, 2016)

chango said:


> I hope they announce that it can do warez out the box including homebrew and backwards compatibility warezability for WiiU Wii and official Nintendo emulators for 3DS/DS/GB/GBC/GBA


I think that's more a dream than a hope.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

Most likely we will also see a mario free world roaming 3d game to show of its graphics and POWER!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 20, 2016)

Damn, it's released right when my programming lecture starts.

_It's time to skip it._


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

Do you guys know when this console will be hacked actually? LOLL

inb4 these comments arrive


----------



## Philip3ds (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally!!! The NX may look like this.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2016)

The feeling when you're European, and it's today for you.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

3 hours left right ? 
is it not 15:00 in europe ?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2016)

Philip3ds said:


> Finally!!! The NX may look like this.


That part that connects the two sides of the controller looks very fragile tbh. Especially with that placement.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mustafag32g said:


> 3 hours left right ?
> is it not 15:00 in europe ?


15:00 in the UK.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 20, 2016)

Holy shit!
Inb4 Introducing... The new Nintendo Wii 2
, JK, hype time!


----------



## Mikemk (Oct 20, 2016)

Philip3ds said:


> Finally!!! The NX may look like this.


Among that's accurate, it looks even more uncomfortable than the Wii U GamePad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

Philip3ds said:


> Finally!!! The NX may look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is my feelings about that


----------



## Zense (Oct 20, 2016)

16:00 in Western Europe


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2016)

2:45 left, and I'm really excited! I know I shouldn't be, because it's only a 3 minute video and it's always a bad idea to get your hopes up (too high). I have faith in Nintendo though, and I know that I won't be disappointed no matter what. (Unless it's a phone, or digital only).

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 20, 2016)

It will be 10AM for me.
I'll just watch it back at a later time.


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2016)

3 minutes long.

damn that's short.

now i know how the woman i fuck feel like.

but hay it makes them feel like a goddess for that 3 minutes.




NINTENDO MAKE ME FEEL LIKE A GOD.


please dont fuck us over.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, let's see Nintendo. Surprise me and everyone else with something *truly great* and ahead of it's time.

Let's see what all the secrecy is about.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 20, 2016)

About fucking time Nintendo.

Let's see if the anti-hype (deafening silence)  was worth it


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 20, 2016)

I am not going to be excite myself until the 3rd party support first.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

rumours say the game was delayed due to mario not running perfectly


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Duo sounds like a possible name...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

2 hours to go


----------



## Cyan (Oct 20, 2016)

It's like the announcement when the Revolution became "Wii".
lot of people complained, but it's now a well known and used console name, even for non gamers.

Today's NX reveal was announced few months ago (at E3 I think?).
It's not really out of nowhere.


Let's hope Nintendo hired proper marketing team this time.


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 20, 2016)

My Pingas is ready!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

Honnestly, I'd really enjoy it even if it was a simple console with a simple controller, just like ps4/xbo
But I'm not blind, i know it won't be that


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Honnestly, I'd really enjoy it even if it was a simple console with a simple controller, just like ps4/xbo
> But I'm not blind, i know it won't be that


That's what I want. Basically Super Nintendo 2.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

mashers said:


> That's what I want. Basically Super Nintendo 2.


but it wont be that if it's an hybrid console


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2016)

My guess is that it will be tablet with two motion (think wii remote) attachments on the side. You can remove them use them away from the tablet screen. Also, the tablet does all the processing (like a wiiu would) and you can hook it up wirelessly to any tv you choose.


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> but it wont be that if it's an hybrid console


Well, it being a spiritual successor to the SNES doesn't preclude it having a mobile component. If the console takes carts which can also be used in a separable handheld, that would be fine by me as long as the quality of the games on the home console isn't compromised in order to make them playable on the handheld.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> My guess is that it will be tablet with two motion (think wii remote) attachments on the side. You can remove them use them away from the tablet screen. Also, the tablet does all the processing (like a wiiu would) and you can hook it up wirelessly to any tv you choose.


But where would you put the tablet while holding the motion controls? I'm now imagining having to play at a desk


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2016)

mashers said:


> Well, it being a spiritual successor to the SNES doesn't preclude it having a mobile component. If the console takes carts which can also be used in a separable handheld, that would be fine by me as long as the quality of the games on the home console isn't compromised in order to make them playable on the handheld.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It floats, duh.

No I didnt think about that.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Oct 20, 2016)

Microsoft and Sony are ready with Pen and their notebook


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

woah, gbatemp 6.0?


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 20, 2016)

This is another minor hardware revision, please understand


----------



## MarzDaindigo (Oct 20, 2016)

SNES 2 would make me go crazy!


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

please god let it have better graphics than ps4  

MARIO IN 4K


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> please god let it have better graphics than ps4
> 
> MARIO IN 4K


i doubt it will support 4k gaming
but it was said it support 4k streaming


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

As long as the games look FANATASTIC!! 

My only worry is that it is said to only be 3 mins :/ 

I cant take only 3 min


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> please god let it have better graphics than ps4
> 
> MARIO IN 4K



Nah. Minimun specs should be 60fps on almost every new game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

IT HAS BEGUN


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

I want to see dat underpowered ARM with silly AMD chipset graphics.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

it says its gpu will be a gtx 260


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

their not putting it on their youtube channel?


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> it says its gpu will be a gtx 260



It has begun? i cant see it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

yes it has begun,it says it has a 250watt psu and that breath of the wild will require an addon in order to work on nx


----------



## RCJayce (Oct 20, 2016)

Autz said:


> It has begun? i cant see it.


No


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

RCJayce said:


> No


awww let me troll him for a while pleeeease


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

best place to watch it would be here because nintendo.com is going to CRASH 

https://www.twitch.tv/nintendo


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

where is the link? There official website jsut take you to the menu ?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

When my dad woke me up a while ago, I was up almost immediately. I've never woken up so fast in my life, I don't think.
I had issues falling asleep last night.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 20, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> . Also, the tablet does all the processing (like a wiiu would) and you can hook it up wirelessly to any tv you choose.


I don't think it will be wrireless.
It would probably require a box to plug the device into (like the picture shown few page back) which will be used to:
- recharge the battery
- hdmi connection to TV
- provides a higher processing CPU to output in full hd, and whatever else higher processing could be used for.

edit:
Oh, and Maybe like on the mockup, the tablet's screen could be OFF, the picture on the TV only ?

Or maybe there's a wifi to connect the tablet with the TV box, so it acts like a WiiU controller (to play games with different displays on tablet and TV) but will not benefit from the better CPU, or the CPU in the box do its job and only send the picture to the tablet like a WiiU when you are near it, and when you are out of range, the tablet alone do the processing...

Well, lot of possibilities they could do. Let's see what they chose.

I think the tablet is NOT on the TVBox, or else games like Zelda relying on the WiiU gamepad won't be compatible with NX.
It NEEDS to be both TV and Tablet at the same time.
So, @BORTZ you are probably right here, it floats! (.. ah, wait, not that part)


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> It floats, duh.
> 
> No I didnt think about that.


That would be absolutely incredible.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

lol nintendo site is about to crash! It lags already


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

guys quick! I need a link to the livestream! it starts in 2 minutes


----------



## RCJayce (Oct 20, 2016)

and


mustafag32g said:


> lol nintendo site is about to crash! It lags already


and it crashed


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

lol nailed it nintendo.com has frozen!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> guys quick! I need a link to the livestream! it starts in 2 minutes


https://www.twitch.tv/nintendo


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol nailed it nintendo.com has frozen!



LOL. I though it was just me.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Switch D:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

on Youtube!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

CONFIRMED, NINTENDO SWITCH


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, so on the most some rumors werent that rumors anyway.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 20, 2016)

Switch?.... Wtf name


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 20, 2016)

Holy crap it's awesome!!!


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 20, 2016)

Switch that name and go back to the NX. Thanks


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2016)

Skyrim  Well, that's good news in itself...


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 20, 2016)

The name is the only thing that sucks about it.


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 20, 2016)

So, whats the gimmick this time?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

you can play skyrim on it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> So, whats the gimmick this time?


Like the rumors said, it's a hybrid, except it looks... Actually good, and not shit like the rumors were making it out to be.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

our worst fears have come true it is a hybrid console!

I'M DONE with nintendo

DONE


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> our worst fears have come true it is a hybrid console!
> 
> I'M DONE with nintendo
> 
> DONE


wheres the dislike button


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> So, whats the gimmick this time?



Detachable WiiU.


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

its on youtube... it has fucking skyrim!!!!!! MIND FUCKING BLOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## boomario (Oct 20, 2016)

But it runs Wii U games? And what was some games showed in the video?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

now every one who just gets nintedo hanhelds are going to have to buy a console if they want to play gen 8


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

Autz said:


> Detachable WiiU.


does a wii u have skyrim?? I think not..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



boomario said:


> But it runs Wii U games? And what was some games showed in the video?


SKYRIM!!!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

its a portable wii u  kinda with all these controllers


----------



## Philip3ds (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks good. I'm definitely going to buy this.


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Switch to Sony


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> does a wii u have skyrim?? I think not..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



At least is more powerfull.


----------



## mustafag32g (Oct 20, 2016)

I am completely sold! 

This will kick the ass of ps4 and xbone! 

Imagine Who would not take their call of duty with them on the go ? or fifa atleast?


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

i'm just going to buy this for freaking skyrim on the go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

im going to wait some years before buying. On that time it should have a good array of gaimus.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

mustafag32g said:


> I am completely sold!
> 
> This will kick the ass of ps4 and xbone!
> 
> Imagine Who would not take their call of duty with them on the go ? or fifa atleast?


A lot of people I went to school with last year would _*LOVE*_ to take NBA and Fifa with them on the go.


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

I actually really like the design. Not sure how often I'd use the 'portable' mode, but it's nice to have. And I'm really happy it uses carts


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

probs not gonnabe hackable ever though rip hacks we will have to buy our games again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

thing is will they still relase a new hanheld still since this is much bigger then a 3ds and it would be annoying to play pokemon on it the screens to big thats the problem with it


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> probs not gonnabe hackable ever though rip hacks we will have to buy our games again


Nothing is never hackable. It just takes time.


----------



## Autz (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> probs not gonnabe hackable ever though rip hacks we will have to buy our games again



Same was said about PS3.

Also, does the NS has a battery? It should have, but how much will it last? 1 hour or less?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

eh i could see a 4ds still coming out because its not as small as a 3ds and does not fit in your pocket its more of a portable console then it is a hanheld


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh i could see a 4ds still coming out because its not as small as a 3ds and does not fit in your pocket its more of a portable console then it is a hanheld


I doubt it.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh i could see a 4ds still coming out because its not as small as a 3ds and does not fit in your pocket its more of a portable console then it is a hanheld


It wouldn't make any sense to name the next handheldas 4DS. A 3DS is called a 3DS because it has two screens and is able to project 3D images.


----------



## bowser (Oct 20, 2016)

From what I could tell it looks like this is an opposite of the Wii U. All the hardware is inside the tablet. That stand thing just outputs video to the TV and probably charges the tablet at the same time.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I doubt it.


yeah but it does not fit in your pocket imagine people carrieing that big tablet every were its going to be werid its more of a portable console then it relplaceing the hanhelds


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 20, 2016)

It seems awfully handheld-like, is it supposed to be a 3DS successor too?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> It seems awfully handheld-like, is it supposed to be a 3DS successor too?


problem with being a hanheld its too big thats one downside of it won't fit in your pocket so if you have no bag to bad


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yeah but it does not fit in your pocket imagine people carrieing that big tablet every were its going to be werid its more of a portable console then it relplaceing the hanhelds


The 2DS also doesn't fit in a person's pocket usually yet it's not weird


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> The 2DS also doesn't fit in a person's pocket usually yet it's not weird


yes but its going to be werid if it replaces hanhelds like its big does not fold like ds screen will get scratched therres still a chance we will get another ds type thing cause of the size i don't think it will replace the handhelds why would nintedo make some thing big to replace ds a hanhelds supposed to be small


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yeah but it does not fit in your pocket imagine people carrieing that big tablet every were its going to be werid its more of a portable console then it relplaceing the hanhelds


My 3DS doesn't fit in my pocket, either.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> yes but its going to be werid if it replaces hanhelds like its big does not fold like ds screen will get scratched therres still a chance we will get another ds type thing cause of the size *i don't think it will replace the handhelds*


Nintendo ALREADY made a statement saying it will not directly replace the 3DS and Wii U. Also, ever heard of screen protectors?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

this


Tomato Hentai said:


> My 3DS doesn't fit in my pocket, either.


 is way bigger then the 3ds though would you really want to play hanheld games on a big tablet screen like pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Nintendo ALREADY made a statement saying it will not directly replace the 3DS and Wii U. Also, ever heard of screen protectors?


"But they're too hard to put on!!!"


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

they


nxwing said:


> Nintendo ALREADY made a statement saying it will not directly replace the 3DS and Wii U. Also, ever heard of screen protectors?


 only showed wiiu games and skyrim on it


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this
> 
> is way bigger then the 3ds though would you really want to play hanheld games on a big tablet screen like pokemon


Fuck yeah I would


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> this
> 
> is way bigger then the 3ds though would you really want to play hanheld games on a big tablet screen like pokemon


YES. PEOPLE PLAY GAMES ON IPADS ON THE GO ALL THE TIME, AND THOSE ARE LARGER.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> they
> 
> only showed wiiu games and skyrim on it


Your point being?


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Fuck yeah I would


big screens are for tablets tvs and laptops not hanhelds


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> big screens are for tablets tvs and laptops not hanhelds


Dude, you're acting like the screen is as big as fucking TV. It's not, it's pretty damn tiny in comparison to one.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

if we hack it you can probs run a 3ds emulator on it


----------



## nxwing (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> big screens are for tablets tvs and laptops not hanhelds


A 7-inch (guess) display is acceptable for a handheld imo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hacksn5s4 said:


> if we hack it you can probs run a 3ds emulator on it


We can hack it and we will


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Nintendo ALREADY made a statement saying it will not directly replace the 3DS and Wii U. Also, ever heard of screen protectors?


Nintendo can make as many statements as they want. If it turns out that it's doing well fans would most likely drop their 3DS and WiiU and just play Switch. Merging handheld and console could hurt Nintendo in sales. Or it could flop like the WiiU and lose quite a few fans/sales.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

The worst part about hacksn5s4's shitposts is ignoring him will make user's conversations with him look one-sided and will make it even weirder.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 20, 2016)

its called nintedo switch because they watch to to swtich from ps4 and xbox one


----------



## Cyan (Oct 20, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> If it turns out that it's doing well fans would most likely drop their 3DS and WiiU and just play Switch.


It's not a matter of doing well, it's a matter of game you want to play. If you want a game available only on Switch, you'll need it and the WiiU or 3DS will not help you here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> its called nintedo switch because they watch to to swtich from ps4 and xbox one


I can't tell if that's a joke or not, but if it is, it's not funny.
It's called the "Nintendo Switch" because you can turn it into a handheld and back again.


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> probs not gonnabe hackable ever though rip hacks we will have to buy our games again
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> thing is will they still relase a new hanheld still since this is much bigger then a 3ds and it would be annoying to play pokemon on it the screens to big thats the problem with it


I don't have a problem with it... as long as they release a carrying case for the thing or if I can figure out a way to store it without breaking it, it would suffice

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> I can't tell if that's a joke or not, but if it is, it's not funny.
> It's called the "Nintendo Switch" because you can turn it into a handheld and back again.


oh come on, the name is not that bad, ps4 pro is a bad name... and would you perfer a build over the same console every 8 years or would you want something different??


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 20, 2016)

Today is the 20th WHERE IS THE VIDEO STOP TEASING ALREADY ITS ANNOYING.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> oh come on, the name is not that bad, ps4 pro is a bad name... and would you perfer a build over the same console every 8 years or would you want something different??


????
I'm not saying the name is bad?


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Today is the 20th WHERE IS THE VIDEO STOP TEASING ALREADY ITS ANNOYING.


...? Here?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2016)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Today is the 20th WHERE IS THE VIDEO STOP TEASING ALREADY ITS ANNOYING.


everywhere including IGN. nintendo.com shit itself and crashed so the vid was posted on youtube


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 21, 2016)

Why did the creator of this thread get banned?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 21, 2016)

racist post, and full warning level.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Oct 22, 2016)

Cyan said:


> racist post, and full warning level.


if u dont mind me asking, what did she say?


----------



## Autz (Oct 22, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> if u dont mind me asking, what did she say?



Mean word starting with N. Has two G's and ends with an R.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 22, 2016)

Niengager?


----------



## ForeverEternal (Oct 22, 2016)

N-Gage*®*


----------



## SnAQ (Oct 23, 2016)

Nogger? 
(it's an ice cream here in Sweden) 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z5


----------

